# Oscar or Jack Dempsey?



## Cich of it all (Mar 29, 2007)

*O or JD*​
Oscar430.77%Jack Dempsey969.23%


----------



## Cich of it all (Mar 29, 2007)

I have a JD in one of my 55's and was thinking about trading him for an oscar. Which do you all prefer?


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

in a 55g, a Jack Dempsey is far more appropriate IME. Oscars are rather large and messy for such a small tank. The Jack, though not much smaller, has less mass, is less messy, and isn't as active a fish as a fit and healthy Oscar is.

A 75g is my minimum size I think an Oscar should be in.


----------



## Cich of it all (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks number6. I was kind of thinking that too, but a recent trip to my LFS ( :roll: ) had me thinking it might work. I guess it probably could work, but it is far from ideal, which, in turn means I won't be doing it.
You could delete this thread if you want, along with another similar one I started in the Oscar section.
Thanks
Aaron


----------



## Alleycat (Dec 2, 2006)

Even a 75 is too small for an Oscar ... it's like living in a shoebox, just no where to turn.

Just my .02cents


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

Even if you had a big enough tank for the O, I'd still vote JD - cool fish!


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

Yeah, JD's are cool.

I like them both, but I think 55 gallons to small. I think a 75 is OK, but 100 better. I agree w/alleycat and #6.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

The bigger the better for anything... But Keep the jack ,simply because you can in the 55 for life...


----------

